# Lake Saint Clair *****holes



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

I can not believe some of people that hunt the lake! Both saturday and sunday had boat blinds set up within 150 yards from us . We were out early to get this spot and couldent believe they weaseled in next to us. I hope they like watching us shoot a 5 man limit saturday and 21 sunday. I guess the 150 dekes and layout boat helped us. I know the guys sunday got rained on because they set up no more than 120 yards down from the layout rig!:evil: They were bitching at us but they set up that close knowing where we were! Got to love the lake! Sorry about my anger but dont set up on top of other duck hunters and eveyone will be happy! If you have found a honey hole set up early! If someone is already there go to plan B. I have done this before its part of hunting public water!


mike


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

glad you showed them how it's done....
but where are the pics?
I need to see some downed birds to get me through the week


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

oh boy.....not cool.....anchor bay??? flats???


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

I hate when that happens. We have it happen to us many times. We were all alone on LSC Sunday. Filled a 4 man limit by 11 am. (don't know how to post pics)


----------



## Ender (Dec 6, 2005)

Unfortunately it is fast becoming like fishing out there. Far too many people think, "I have no clue and no desire to spend the time to learn, I guess I should just head on out and set up next to the guys who do! Besides, I get nervous out in that big scary water all alone...I need a hug!"

I had a plan for Sunday AM to marsh hunt, but someone beat me to the spot. So, not being a tool, I changed plans and hauled out the layout. When I finally got out there, there was a blind boat anchored near where I was planning to set up. So, not being a tool, I changed my plans again. Since my only option was downwind, I set up nearly a mile away and far to one side of the flight path for that rig. The funny thing is we had a successful hunt anyway.

If you get beat out, deal with it and try again! Don't be a tool!


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

first off it sucks when some one sets up close, i def mirror that for sure... 120-150 yards... come on man... if thats too close then i think you need to relax. i bitch when its half that or closer... 

secondly, your shots showered them and your giggling? effective range or not, you are still called upon to be a SAFE and considerate SPORTSMAN. not a prick who loses disregard for human life just because you got your **** chapped due to close quarters hunting. give me a break. proud of showering another party time to re-evaluate your hunting ethics buddy.


----------



## Grayphase (May 11, 2010)

Screw the idiots. Hundreds of sq miles of lake and you set up 150 yrds downwind from me. I'll ask once then you are going to get sprayed. Sorry for your ignorance or lack of common sense


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Set up 150 yards away on a lake of that size, and expect to get sprayed. The only one not being a sportsman, is the person setting up that close.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

If I wanted to hunt 100 yards away from somebody, I would go to the draw. If you setup down from me, and my shot reaches you, you are to close. The guys that set up on top of you have no respect. In turn you get no respect back. I have anchored my tender boat 25 yards from the layout boat that set up 100 yards down my spread. It didn't take long for them to pick up there decoys. Some people just need be reminded they are being stupid. We built boats to take rough ass water because nobody is willing to hunt there. It is more fun to unload 2 boxes of shells for 4 ducks than to sit down wind of an idiot and shoot 2. I understand limited time to hunt. I get out twice a week. If it is the only time you got to hunt, please don't shoot ducks at somebody else's expense.


----------



## Sea Duck (Jul 9, 2001)

This thread is great - really helped me remember why I don't do the weekend thing on LSC anymore. 

By the way, when we've been crowded by other hunters or even worse, perch jerks, I just couldn't bring myself to continue hunting, knowing that I was going to be raining on them. We picked up and moved....just not any fun for me thinking about what could happen...and for me, the only reason to be out there is for fun. Not to teach somebody a lesson, not to feel like I'm somehow getting some kind of crazy payback on someone, not to get into a shouting/swearing match with other duck hunters. Those things just aren't my idea of fun - but hey, if you like that stuff, then LSC is the place to be on the weekends in November (and the Jan. split too!). Remember, it's all fun and games until somebody loses an eye.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

neil duffey said:


> first off it sucks when some one sets up close, i def mirror that for sure... 120-150 yards... come on man... if thats too close then i think you need to relax. i bitch when its half that or closer...
> 
> secondly, your shots showered them and your giggling? effective range or not, you are still called upon to be a SAFE and considerate SPORTSMAN. not a prick who loses disregard for human life just because you got your **** chapped due to close quarters hunting. give me a break. proud of showering another party time to re-evaluate your hunting ethics buddy.


I don't hunt the big water Neil, but I have to disagree with your opinion here. They aren't set up 120 or 150 yards to the left or the right, they are set up directly down wind. Either they are missing screw or they are trying to intentionally spoil this guys hunt because they were late to the party. The Downwinders need to be smarter. They are the ones that endangered there own inbred lives not the guys out there before them. Maybe giggleing and he he ing about raining shot on them might not be politically correct in a perfect world. But in a perfect world you don't have slob and late people( didn't want to disrespect real hunters so I didn't call them hunters) being total jerks either. 

Stupid is what stupid does.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Coldwater Charters said:


> I don't hunt the big water Neil, but I have to disagree with your opinion here. They aren't set up 120 or 150 yards to the left or the right, they are set up directly down wind. Either they are missing screw or they are trying to intentionally spoil this guys hunt because they were late to the party. The Downwinders need to be smarter. They are the ones that endangered there own inbred lives not the guys out there before them. Maybe giggleing and he he ing about raining shot on them might not be politically correct in a perfect world. But in a perfect world you don't have slob and late people( didn't want to disrespect real hunters so I didn't call them hunters) being total jerks either.
> 
> Stupid is what stupid does.


so let me get this straight, just because these guys are tools, and inconsiderate... its ok for the first person there, to shoot them? i know you enough through out the years to know you wouldnt rain shot on some one... i think its quite petty and careless regardless of if the jerk off's set up directly down wind or not... you dont discharge your gun in the clear direction of other people... the bottom line is, your stooping to ahole level your self, by endangering other humans lives. (generally speaking)


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Sea Duck said:


> This thread is great - really helped me remember why I don't do the weekend thing on LSC anymore.
> 
> By the way, when we've been crowded by other hunters or even worse, perch jerks, I just couldn't bring myself to continue hunting, knowing that I was going to be raining on them. We picked up and moved....just not any fun for me thinking about what could happen...and for me, the only reason to be out there is for fun. Not to teach somebody a lesson, not to feel like I'm somehow getting some kind of crazy payback on someone, not to get into a shouting/swearing match with other duck hunters. Those things just aren't my idea of fun - but hey, if you like that stuff, then LSC is the place to be on the weekends in November (and the Jan. split too!). Remember, it's all fun and games until somebody loses an eye.


exactly my point. im glad im not the only one. i learned real quick my first year or two of hunting... its just not worth trying to be the smug lesson teacher.


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM (Feb 19, 2004)

Gee, I must be stuck in the stupid mode. We set up Sunday at 0-dark-30. We were shining the big spot light and had no return lights. It gets daylight and we down winded of another boat blind at about 500 yards and slightly side and down winded of another boat blind at about 700 yards. I felt bad at that distance, but did not move because of no return of the lights. Everyone got shooting. I cant understand why I even worry at that distance. Just old school thinking I guess. I would feel very sorry for the slob that would set up 150 yards down wind of me as I would lift anchor, drift down through his setup and hunt his setup at about 25 yards. Yea I know it's a public lake and anyone can use it, WELL SO CAN I, so downwind me and you will have a very close group to hunt with.
Justcatchinum


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

JUSTCATCHINUM said:


> Gee, I must be stuck in the stupid mode. We set up Sunday at 0-dark-30. We were shining the big spot light and had no return lights. It gets daylight and we down winded of another boat blind at about 500 yards and slightly side and down winded of another boat blind at about 700 yards. I felt bad at that distance, but did not move because of no return of the lights. Everyone got shooting. I cant understand why I even worry at that distance. Just old school thinking I guess. I would feel very sorry for the slob that would set up 150 yards down wind of me as I would lift anchor, drift down through his setup and hunt his setup at about 25 yards. Yea I know it's a public lake and anyone can use it, WELL SO CAN I, so downwind me and you will have a very close group to hunt with.
> Justcatchinum


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: 
500 yards is plenty. Down wind in shot is Plain stupid. I have been trolled through plenty of times. Just don't stay there. I am not angry if you make a pas in front of me. A second pass again Stupid.


----------



## Grayphase (May 11, 2010)

neil you have your opinion and you are entitled to it. But dont be so quick to condemn those of us that dont agree and arent afraid to take matters into our own hands. If you have hunted big water for any length of time you should know its ALWAYS been an unwritten rule to stay clear of someone especially downwind or suffer the consequences. That kind of crap goes on in public and even private marshes and it has for years but there is no place for it on the river and big water.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

JUSTCATCHINUM said:


> Gee, I must be stuck in the stupid mode. We set up Sunday at 0-dark-30. We were shining the big spot light and had no return lights. It gets daylight and we down winded of another boat blind at about 500 yards and slightly side and down winded of another boat blind at about 700 yards. I felt bad at that distance, but did not move because of no return of the lights. Everyone got shooting. I cant understand why I even worry at that distance. Just old school thinking I guess. I would feel very sorry for the slob that would set up 150 yards down wind of me as I would lift anchor, drift down through his setup and hunt his setup at about 25 yards. Yea I know it's a public lake and anyone can use it, WELL SO CAN I, so downwind me and you will have a very close group to hunt with.
> Justcatchinum


I would say you did what you could to try to be a good sport. Shot will travel well over 300 yards down wind easy if the tragectory is right.


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

Was out on LSC Sunday for my first time. I was supprised at how many people were out in the same area and just how many people shared the same area. We were out late but hunted the ****** wind till the boat would not keep the water out. Few boats left and we moved to calmer water and did some shooting.
Was an experience for sure. Would love to try it again. Think I will be building 1 more boat.
Got a banded blue bill. My first band.


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

Sea Duck said:


> This thread is great - really helped me remember why I don't do the weekend thing on LSC anymore.
> 
> By the way, when we've been crowded by other hunters or even worse, perch jerks, I just couldn't bring myself to continue hunting, knowing that I was going to be raining on them. We picked up and moved....just not any fun for me thinking about what could happen...and for me, the only reason to be out there is for fun. Not to teach somebody a lesson, not to feel like I'm somehow getting some kind of crazy payback on someone, not to get into a shouting/swearing match with other duck hunters. Those things just aren't my idea of fun - but hey, if you like that stuff, then LSC is the place to be on the weekends in November (and the Jan. split too!). Remember, it's all fun and games until somebody loses an eye.


----------



## Madduck98 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hunted Anchor Bay Sunday & although there was at least 3 other lay out rigs still managed a 3 man limit of Buffies & 1 lonely ruddy. Whiffed an easy shot on a committed Blue bill that im sure was banded...lol


----------



## earlfriend (Oct 21, 2010)

perchy87 said:


> sorry we all cant be a perfect sportsman like you..those days in sag. we left here at midnight, were setup by 330am so we actually had a spot then to get setup on right at light?? NO TY
> 
> it is what it is, its their fault for doing what they know is wrong. and we would be the wrong group to "follow" back to the ramp


Well I guess all of us "perfect sportsman" types will just have to have the local police on speed dial if we run into your group. Use your brain dude. 

Harming another hunter, regardless of how stupid they might be, is going to hurt you _more _in the long run.


----------



## 1fish (Oct 2, 2006)

Everyone on here that is stating that they would intentionally discharge a firearm in the direction of another person really needs to look up the definition of "Civil Liability". Even if there is not enough evidence to ring you up on a criminal charge (assault with a deadly weapon...), you're still on the hook for a civil suit.

Civil suit can be brought against anyone by anyone for darn near any reason. The plantif only needs to convince 50% of the jury that you in some way shape or form were liable to damage caused to them and you are just plain SOL. Makes absolutely 0 difference if you were legally in the right or not.

Damages awarded, i.e. $$$, will cost more than all of the hunting gear you have ever owned, ever will own, or ever wanted to own. Take out an eye? How much is that eye worth? Not to you, but to the person who lost it and the jury that gets to decide. Not a real smart situation to put yourself into IMHO. The legal fees alone just to defend yourself would likely put most of us in a world of financial pain.


----------



## Logan the Destructor (Nov 20, 2009)

1fish said:


> Everyone on here that is stating that they would intentionally discharge a firearm in the direction of another person really needs to look up the definition of "Civil Liability". Even if there is not enough evidence to ring you up on a criminal charge (assault with a deadly weapon...), you're still on the hook for a civil suit.
> 
> Civil suit can be brought against anyone by anyone for darn near any reason. The plantif only needs to convince 50% of the jury that you in some way shape or form were liable to damage caused to them and you are just plain SOL. Makes absolutely 0 difference if you were legally in the right or not.
> 
> Damages awarded, i.e. $$$, will cost more than all of the hunting gear you have ever owned, ever will own, or ever wanted to own. Take out an eye? How much is that eye worth? Not to you, but to the person who lost it and the jury that gets to decide. Not a real smart situation to put yourself into IMHO. The legal fees alone just to defend yourself would likely put most of us in a world of financial pain.


So what you are saying is I've got a 50% chance of proving they were DB's for setting up to close to me. I like my chances!!!!!

I see the frustration on both sides, do the right thing vs. stupid people should be taught a lesson. I'm 50/50 on this!!!!


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

I don't think anyone really wants to rain shot on anyone willingly. I also think we all, including me, talk big but when it's all said and done do the safe thing. 

I am just an old school guy that says don't tread on me or be prepared to pay the price. Some of these folks that are causing all the problems are betting on the fact that most people won't deal with them and just move on. They would be wrong if it were me and it sounds like a few other too. I say good for you, don't let people walk all over you. But do it in a safe manner. Be polite, until it's time to not be polite. I am not condoning raining shot but some type of confrontation is definatly in order. 

For those folks that say just walk away, I really wish I could do that, I do. This is the main reason I can't work for the man. I refuse to be walked on or over.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

for the record, the harsons argument is stupid. its not direct line of fire, like people are advocating here... in close range none the less.


----------

